# Reciclado de placa de TV.



## Fredelectonic (Mar 5, 2016)

¿Que me recomiendan mas? Extraer los componentes o extraer la parte del amplificador de audio y la fuente de poder.
La tv tenia un problema de imagen ademas la cambiamos por uno nuevo que ocupaba menos espacio y esta tv la íbamos a tirar y yo decidí extraer todo lo que contenía en su interior excepto el tubo de rayos catódico que lo tire.
Los parlantes son de 8Ω 20W, el amplificador tiene el integrado TDA7297


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola caro Don Fredelectronic cualquer equipo electronico ya sin uso puede sener una "mina de oro" para fornir inumeros conponentes electronicos , por ejenplo : resistores , capacitores , transistores , circuitos integrados , inductores, transformadores y mucho mas ( su imaginación es lo limite) !.
Haora lo que debes realmente guardar y no atirar a la basura , eso depende en mucho do que quieres hacer en Electronica (montar , armar , desahollar).
Jo acumulo charratas electronicas ya 39 años initerruptos  y para hablar la pura verdad nin se mas lo que realmente posuo en las manos de tantos equipos electronicos acumulados aquardando sener reciclados (quizaz cuando jo jubilar y si estuver aun vivo resolvo esa questón , jajajajajaj).
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 5, 2016)

Fredelectonic dijo:


> ¿Que me recomiendan mas? Extraer los componentes o extraer la parte del amplificador de audio y la fuente de poder.
> La tv tenia un problema de imagen ademas la cambiamos por uno nuevo que ocupaba menos espacio y esta tv la íbamos a tirar y yo decidí extraer todo lo que contenía en su interior excepto el tubo de rayos catódico que lo tire.
> Los parlantes son de 8Ω 20W, el amplificador tiene el integrado TDA7297



Buenas Noches, ¿ tienes alguna de idea, de como extraer el amplificador de audio, y/o la fuente de poder de un pcb donde están integrados diferentes circuitos, sin destruir nada, y/o dejar abiertos circuitos, etc, etc, ? 

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2016)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Buenas Noches, ¿ tienes alguna de idea, de como extraer el amplificador de audio, y/o la fuente de poder de un pcb donde están integrados diferentes circuitos ?
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo


Muy bien observado esa possible real questión Don Gustavo , ahora creo tener entiendido malo la pregunta   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 5, 2016)

yo normalmente guardo toda la placa.

es muy raro usar todo al mismo tiempo.

pero pasa de que en una rara ocacion se descompone un aparato X y revisamos y se revento una resistencia X

y vamos a nuestro almacen de placas viejas y polvientas y vemos que en una de ellas esta la resistencia X la sacamos y la metemos en el aparato a reparar.

y asi hasta terminar por deshuesarla toda.

pero eso es en años.

bueno asi yo tengo mi caja llena de placas de hace 13 años que empecé con la electronica


----------



## jorger (Mar 7, 2016)

Tremendo amplificador te encontraste en esa placa de TV. Lo más potente que he visto ha sido un TDA2006. Guarda bien ese TDA7297. Para desoldarlo hay que tener mucha paciencia, y mucho cuidado de no recalentarlo. Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2016)

el micro/jungla se puede aprovechar  junto al control remoto ,
se pueden hacer muchas cosas,como un control de velocidad a control remoto de un motor/ventilador
apagar encender algún equipo/luces , se puede hacer una alarma ,
se puede usar la función tv/video para comnutar la señal de dos cámaras de seguridad 
puafffff si el limite esta en la imaginación
PD:
yo aproveche uno de esos micros para un amplificador , encendido/apagado y control de volumen  
con los botones y el control remoto


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el micro/jungla se puede aprovechar  junto al control remoto ,
> se pueden hacer muchas cosas,como un control de velocidad a control remoto de un motor/ventilador
> apagar encender algún equipo/luces , se puede hacer una alarma ,
> se puede usar la función tv/video para comnutar la señal de dos cámaras de seguridad
> ...


Bueno , pero para lograr hacer todo eso aclarado arriba  es nesesario un bueno conocimento de electronica 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2016)

no tanto , pero gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no tanto , pero gracias


No pudemos olvidar que Vossa Magestad es el Rey que todo puede cuando quieres , es la Ley !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 17, 2016)

Sí se puede cortar el amplificador sin dañar nada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aquí el ejemplo de ese mismo amplificador, alimentado con 12v de una fuente at..
Claro que hay que hacer unos puentes en la parte de la salida para los parlantes....
Y en verdad que suena muy bien!
Si a la fuente la corta salvando el optocoplador de la regulación andará sin problemas.... pero mucha fuente para sólo el ampli...


----------



## Contraband (Jun 18, 2016)

No entiendo... y el audio por donde entraría?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 18, 2016)

lo importante es conseguir el diagrama de lo que se esta cortando.. si no se sabe mucho de electronica..
osea el manual de servicio de la tv, y ver el diagrama. y luego deducir, yo acabo de recuperar la fuente de un Monitor philips CRT , y da buenos voltajes. la corriente es de 2 a 3 A. max. y va desde +6 hasta +180, podria dar desde los +5 pero corte las pistas del regulador 78l05, que estaba en la parte de la eprom. y tambien tiene una salida -12, que a diferencia de las fuentes de pc, esta da mas intensidad. comparada con la salida +12,osea al reves de las de pc, por lo menos asi me pasa en esta fuente 
claro hay que analizar muy bien el circuito y la plaqueta, ir por pasos. 
En la TV que estoy por reciclar. tiene TDA 2006, solo me falta seguir las pistas y asi dejar la fuente y la etapa de audio juntas..
Es cuestion de mirar muy bien el diagrama. y asi evitar sacar componentes. e identificar las entradas y salidas.
Y claro leer muy bien los datasheet, de los componentes involucrados, incluso de los diodos


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 18, 2016)

Si miras la placa que yo corte, el audio entra por las 2 resistencias que se encuentran arriba a la derecha!!
R631 Y R632 si  o veo mal... ambas puenteadas con una soldadura por que estaba probando en mono... ya que tenía un audricular en mono... como te dicen... busca el datasheet del integrado y comparalos!!! Si cortas un poco grande mejor....



En el datasheet te aclaran que es un ampli con Mute y Stanby... con que pongas esas salidas a 5v ya anda!!!!


----------

